# Aristo Roadrailers??



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been looking around and the only place that even list the roadrailers is Charlie Ro and he just shows singles.
Does anyone show the 3 packs?
I could not find any info about them on Aristo site.


----------



## Andrewcp (Apr 12, 2010)

*RE: Aristo Raodrailers??*

I think Aristo stop making them


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Long gone Marty... I'm surprised you missed all the discussion on the Aristo forum, remember the promises of the replacement wheels/tires... then they finally appeared several years later and they were plastic and gray, not rubber? 

If you find any and you want some you better snap them up. 

Greg


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I just got some used ones from Winona Garden trains. The tires were shot on these older ones at the far end. I will replace them with something. I too was hoping for more three packs. We got spoiled!


----------

